# Layden wants Shawn Bradley!



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

"Layden wants to add a legitimate center but Rasho Nesterovic, Brad Miller and Michael Olowokandi are all out of their price range. Layden could try to swing a deal with the Nets, who have three centers under contract - Dikembe Mutombo, Aaron Williams and Jason Collins - and will sign Alonzo Mourning on Wednesday. Layden turned down a chance to acquire Mutombo last summer from the Sixers. *A trade with the Mavs for Shawn Bradley is still a possibility."* 

This is hilarious! If there were rumours about any other team interested in Bradley I would never believe the rumour. But since it is LAYDEN we are talkin about! I think he can bring Bradley to the Knicks maybe for Thomas and Harrington!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What would you have to give up for Bradley? If it's a nice package, I am sure the Nets would like to look at it too.

-Petey


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I'd rather have Bradley than Mutombo. That would instantly make us like the biggest contender in the east, as Bradley put up decent numbers in the west (8 & 7 with 2.5 blocks a game as a starter).


----------



## International Bskball (Jul 5, 2003)

> That would instantly make us like the biggest contender in the east, as Bradley put up decent numbers in the west (8 & 7 with 2.5 blocks a game as a starter).



I hope your not serious


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Well, it would at least make us a playoff team.


----------



## International Bskball (Jul 5, 2003)

no, definitly not...Thomas or spoon would actually be better options at center


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> "Layden wants to add a legitimate center but Rasho Nesterovic, Brad Miller and Michael Olowokandi are all out of their price range. Layden could try to swing a deal with the Nets, who have three centers under contract - Dikembe Mutombo, Aaron Williams and Jason Collins - and will sign Alonzo Mourning on Wednesday. Layden turned down a chance to acquire Mutombo last summer from the Sixers. *A trade with the Mavs for Shawn Bradley is still a possibility."*
> 
> This is hilarious! If there were rumours about any other team interested in Bradley I would never believe the rumour. But since it is LAYDEN we are talkin about! I think he can bring Bradley to the Knicks maybe for Thomas and Harrington!


great so Vranes can now learn how to be a stiff first hand.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>International Bskball</b>!
> no, definitly not...Thomas or spoon would actually be better options at center


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Definately not. Bradley's numbers weren't too impressive last year, but he only started 39 games because Dallas was hoping Raef would come out of his funk. Bradley actually ranks 15th in efficiency per 48 minutes, and 4th in efficiency per 48 minutes as a center, and every center above him was in the west. Kurt Thomas was 30th in the league in efficiency per 48 minutes. He was the only Knick to make the top 50, proving how overpaid this team really is by that pinhead Layden.:dead: :sour:


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

Bradley to NYK=good move

we have absolutley no height. Thomas is i believe 6-9 and Lampe probably won't be much help until next season so a big, tall guy like Shawn Bradley would really be a boost here. a line up of Ward, Houston, Spreewell, Thomas and Bradley could easily contend in the east and really give us a shot. i guarantee if we don't get size at center we'll miss the play offs again.


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

I'd Take any atleast 6-10 center that isn't overpaid or has alot of years left . Etan Thomas, Jahidi White, Elden Campbell to name a few on my list.

Remember we are in a state of rebuilding, By taking on a center Like Bradley we are not saying he is the Future, But the Present. We Don't need much more to ge us in the Playoffs, & once you do that in the East you could do some damage.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Bradley gets knocked a lot because of his height but at the end of the game he puts up decent stats. In the east those stats would only be inflated. Furthermore, this would give our bigs the oppurtunity to develop, he would also be a great mentor for Vranes. This is a good acquisition if we can make it.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

As a Mavs fan for many many years let me tell you that Bradley
is a serviceable center. As long as you don't ask him to do too
much for you he can be a help.

His inconsistancy is sometimes maddening but actually I think
Nelson gives up on him too quickly in some games. 

There are games where he goes in and changes the entire
game by blocking and altering shots. Yes he gets dunked on
sometimes but so what. On offense he will have games where
he misses shots that leave you cursing your butt off. Then he
has some games where he converts all the shots he should
make. You don't always know what you are going to get.

Maybe the biggest problem with him is the complete lack of
respect he gets from the refs. Yes, he can be a whiner but he
has improved that alot this past year. If there was ever a
person that had a right to complain about calls it is Bradley.
Maybe in a Knicks uniform he would get more respect but I tell
you he gets none in a Mavs uniform.

Anyway I am not trying to sell Bradley. He has his good points
and he has his bad.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Ehh, maybe. Dallas probably knows he's not the answer, so maybe they'll send him to the Knicks. He's better than Muhresan.


----------



## edyat (Jun 30, 2003)

well he would DEFINITELY solve the size problem but it's hard to estimate his worth. he'll at least get you blocks and a few boards.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> What would you have to give up for Bradley? If it's a nice package, I am sure the Nets would like to look at it too.
> 
> -Petey




ummmm....Bradley doesnt play on the Nets


----------

